
Amazon uses airship to dispatch drones for delivery - momentmaker
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/2494314/amazon-reveals-plans-to-make-deliveries-using-incredible-airship-drone-base/
======
mbag
For anyone interested, here is the link to full patent text:
[http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=H...](http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=9527605.PN.&OS=PN/9527605&RS=PN/9527605)

